# Merricks vs. Blue Buffalo



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Which dog food would be better for a puppy, Merricks or Blue Buffalo?


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Blue Buffalo gave my Aussie pup loose stools.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I would choose Merrick over Blue Buffalo...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Merrick better than BB as well. Unless you're talking about BB Wilderness. That specific formula I believe is better than Merrick but it may not be suitable for young puppies especially large breed puppies.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I like Merrick better.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi........well I guess I'm the only Blue Buffalo fan here.

My guy loves Blue....I switch off between Blue Chicken & Brown Rice & Blue Wilderness. He has a beautiful, soft, shiny coat......bright eyes.....wet nose.....lots of energy.....and nice poops!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Not a big Merrick fan here. I would choose Blue Wilderness.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

We have never tried Blue Buffalo but we switched to Merrick BG based on our vet's recommendation. Ranger had loose stools until we switched. He seems to like it fine.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I would choose Blue Wilderness as well.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

We like Blue Buffalo Wilderness and Merrick! We have had good luck with both. Maddie likes variety and Merrick has that. Lately though Maddie is liking Fromm the best. 

If your dog like wet dog food - Merrick's is Mad's favorite hands down. She gets a little spoonful with her dry. Her favorites are Grammy's Potpie and Smothered Comfort. They have tons of wet flavors. 

Get a small bag of each and see how it goes.


----------



## BaileyJanesMom (Jan 30, 2012)

any puppy food will give a puppy a loose stool when switching. Have to gradually switch and even then it can still happen. my breeder had my beagle pup on another brand and I wanted Merricks Puppy food, so switched but mixed the two together and still had runny stool for a couple weeks. All is good now though


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

We had our puppy on Merrick and he loved the taste. However after several weeks of being on it, even after transitioning slowly from his pet shop food his stool never firmed up. We switched him to Wellness and his stool immediately firmed up. Never tried Blue Buffalo but have read alot of positive reviews. Sometimes a particlar food just doesn't agree with your pup and you may have to change to another one.


----------

